# Meet Martin, the other vpsBoard admin. Ask him stuff.



## MannDude (Jul 28, 2013)

He didn't want to start this, so I'm doing it for him!

MartinD is the other vpsBoard admin, being able to do all the things MannDude does. Only thing I know about him is that he's Scottish.

Ask him stuff!


----------



## MannDude (Jul 28, 2013)

Martin, on a scale from 1 to Groundskeeper Willie, just how Scottish are you?


----------



## mikho (Jul 28, 2013)

What did Nessie say when you visited?


----------



## 5n1p (Jul 28, 2013)

MannDude said:


> just how Scottish are you?


I guess you mean: how often he wears "Kilt"? 

Well I ask are you employed in any hosting company?

P.S. Disregard my question I see on your profile minivps.


----------



## wdq (Jul 28, 2013)

What's your favorite Scottish tradition?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jul 28, 2013)

What's your favorite scottish whiskey? What's your favorite alcoholic drink overall?  

Now on to inappropriate questions.

Would you rather fight 100 duck sized horses or 1 horse sized duck?


----------



## MartinD (Jul 28, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Martin, on a scale from 1 to Groundskeeper Willie, just how Scottish are you?


I sleep with a log under my pillow and a haggis caged in the kitchen.


----------



## MartinD (Jul 28, 2013)

mikho said:


> What did Nessie say when you visited?


Well, after a brief discussion she did request that I keep our conversation quiet so I can't really divulge anything.

Lets just say I'll be back there in September to say hello.


----------



## MartinD (Jul 28, 2013)

5n1p said:


> I guess you mean: how often he wears "Kilt"?
> 
> Well I ask are you employed in any hosting company?
> 
> P.S. Disregard my question I see on your profile minivps.


Yep - Director of Xavvo of which miniVPS is a trading name


----------



## MartinD (Jul 28, 2013)

wdq said:


> What's your favorite Scottish tradition?


Quite a lot to be honest though some may not necessarily be traditions. I love our New Year's Eve street party on Princes Street in the Capital. I like 'first footing' - after the bells you can walk in to your neighbours house and you get a drink and some nibbles. Perhaps, most of all, I like the fact us Scots are proud to wear kilts and do so for weddings, rugby matches etc. It's pretty impressive seeing a stadium full of guys wearing kilts cheering on a team


----------



## MartinD (Jul 28, 2013)

HalfEatenPie said:


> What's your favorite scottish whiskey? What's your favorite alcoholic drink overall?
> 
> Now on to inappropriate questions.
> 
> Would you rather fight 100 duck sized horses or 1 horse sized duck?


I'm not a whiskey drinker but I do like Black Label Chivas Regal. Overall favourite alcoholic drink would be dark rum... or any number of cocktails I tend to make on a weekend when it's sunny 

I'm an animal lover so wouldn't fight either!


----------



## SkylarM (Jul 28, 2013)

How now brown cow?


----------



## MartinD (Jul 28, 2013)

SkylarM said:


> How now brown cow?


Well, technically, in Scotland that would be How noo broon coo?


----------



## MannDude (Jul 28, 2013)

If you were to travel to America, what would you like to see? What would you like to avoid? :

Also congrats on 200 posts.


----------



## MartinD (Jul 28, 2013)

I want to go to Yosemite and travel route 66. Quite like to visit New York too, just to tick it off the list. To he honest the US doesn't hold much for me. Canada on the other hand...


Nothing really I'd want to avoid. Scots are loved everywhere!


----------



## SkylarM (Jul 28, 2013)

MartinD said:


> I want to go to Yosemite and travel route 66. Quite like to visit New York too, just to tick it off the list. To he honest the US doesn't hold much for me. Canada on the other hand...
> 
> 
> Nothing really I'd want to avoid. Scots are loved everywhere!


New York state or New York City *rimshot*


----------



## MartinD (Jul 28, 2013)

New York City


----------



## MannDude (Jul 28, 2013)

MartinD said:


> I want to go to Yosemite and travel route 66. Quite like to visit New York too, just to tick it off the list. To he honest the US doesn't hold much for me. Canada on the other hand...
> 
> 
> Nothing really I'd want to avoid. Scots are loved everywhere!


You need to come see the 'real' America. Let me take you to a rural Wal-Mart and we'll people watch. Then we'll go out to the shooting range and spend a few hours shooting guns. Get drunk and watch a demolition derby or a monster truck rally. Finish the day off by going to the strip club that also has a 24/7 breakfast buffet. That's right, pancakes and bacon at 11:30PM while some girl works her way through college.

And yeah, I don't blame you, Canada would be better.

American west is pretty scenic. The middle is pretty boring, hence people refer to those as 'fly over states'. The east coast, from what I gather, is kinda 'meh'. You can go watch crack junkies in New Jersey and self-involved assholes in pretty much any city.  Florida is basically a giant swamp full of old people and crazies, haven't been to the Gulf Coast but when I was in Mississippi earlier this year the waffle house had an armed guard inside. The south does have some really scenic historic sites, but they're all old plantations that had slaves so it's somewhat morbid. Lot of cool old colonies on the east coast though, and some nice historic sights as well. But America is too young to have any really 'neat' historic sights.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jul 28, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Finish the day off by going to the strip club that also has a 24/7 breakfast buffet. That's right, pancakes and bacon at 11:30PM while some girl works her way through college.


 

The hell is this.  Breakfast food at a strip club?  What else do you need?

You know, I actually never went to a strip club that served food...


----------



## HostUS-Alexander (Jul 28, 2013)

Us Scots are the best


----------



## Lee (Jul 28, 2013)

How come the East coast of Scotland is so damp, dire and boring compared to the West?


----------



## MartinD (Jul 28, 2013)

Simply because you degenerate West Coast lot are coming over here stealing our women and jobs, bringing the weather with you.


----------



## HostUS-Alexander (Jul 28, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Finish the day off by going to the strip club that also has a 24/7 breakfast buffet. That's right, pancakes and bacon at 11:30PM while some girl works her way through college.


Heaven <3


----------



## jcaleb (Jul 28, 2013)

Martin, are you owner of allsimple?


----------



## Mike (Jul 28, 2013)

W1H-Lee said:


> How come the East coast of Scotland is so damp, dire and boring compared to the West?


Us on the east have beautiful fields and not so much polution so we absorb all the bad weather to keep our greenery and fields nice and green, you could say that East Scotland is Scotlands country side, the west however, full of major cities and transportation...

#####

There's a moose loose aboot this hoose!

English equivalent - Theres a mouse loose about this house.

Eh ken pal, it's a belter!  <-- For those English, figure that out


----------



## shawn_ky (Jul 28, 2013)

So What do you do for a living and whyso?


----------



## peterw (Jul 29, 2013)

For my holiday planings, what islands should i prefer?


Lewis & Harris + Uist
or
Orkney + Shetland


----------



## MartinD (Jul 29, 2013)

jcaleb said:


> Martin, are you owner of allsimple?


Nope? Never even heard of it!


----------



## MartinD (Jul 29, 2013)

shawn_ky said:


> So What do you do for a living and whyso?


This... Xavvo Ltd/miniVPS/others. This is what I do for a living - I don't have a 'normal' 9-5 day job and do this on the side. I do this full time.


----------



## MartinD (Jul 29, 2013)

peterw said:


> For my holiday planings, what islands should i prefer?
> 
> 
> Lewis & Harris + Uist
> ...


The outer Hebrides are quite wild depending on the time of year so Lewis, Harris and Uist(North/South/Benbecula) if you don't mind rapid changes in the weather. If you want something a bit more civilised then Orkney or Shetland.

Personally, I'd go with Skye.. it's my favourite and I return there at least twice a year.


----------



## DearLeaderJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

*@**MartinD*,  Where did you learn to cook and how did you get so good at it?

(In reference to the LowEndFood thread...we should have one here!)


----------



## MartinD (Jul 29, 2013)

DearLeaderJohn said:


> *@MartinD*,  Where did you learn to cook and how did you get so good at it?
> 
> (In reference to the LowEndFood thread...we should have one here!)


I'm entirely self taught. My mum was a good cook and some of her meals were amazing so I got her to teach me or I'd watch her making them. My passion for cooking is relatively new though and only really came about in the past 6-7 years.

I'm actually in the process of writing 3 books on it too. One for everyone (debunking the myths and scary parts of cooking), 1 for men and 1 for women


----------



## WelltodoInformalCattle (Jul 29, 2013)

MartinD said:


> I'm actually in the process of writing 3 books on it too. One for everyone (debunking the myths and scary parts of cooking), 1 for men and 1 for women


 

And I'm assuming the 3rd one is for cats?


----------



## MannDude (Jul 29, 2013)

How old are you Martin? I forget.


----------



## MartinD (Jul 29, 2013)

Voss said:


> And I'm assuming the 3rd one is for cats?


 I mentioned three,  you can't count


----------



## MartinD (Jul 29, 2013)

MannDude said:


> How old are you Martin? I forget.


32


----------



## Epidrive (Jul 29, 2013)

Do you own a webhost co,?


----------



## MartinD (Jul 29, 2013)

I did, above.


----------



## shawn_ky (Jul 29, 2013)

MartinD said:


> This... Xavvo Ltd/miniVPS/others. This is what I do for a living - I don't have a 'normal' 9-5 day job and do this on the side. I do this full time


Very cool. I had not seen these before.


----------



## MannDude (Jul 29, 2013)

Whats for dinner?

Oh yeah, and whats your favorite beer?

Also, don't you own a boat? Or am I mistaken you for someone else.


----------



## ChrisM (Jul 29, 2013)

If I randomly fly to Scotland can I crash on your couch?


----------



## MartinD (Jul 29, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Whats for dinner?
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, and whats your favorite beer?
> ...


Chicken supreme roasted on a bed of veg with a spinach salad on the side! 

Don't currently own a boat but have been looking? 


As for beers, bit a huge fan however I do usually have a case of Peroni, San Miguel and Corona in the house!


----------



## MartinD (Jul 29, 2013)

Chris Miller said:


> If I randomly fly to Scotland can I crash on your couch?


After November, sure!


----------



## ChrisM (Jul 29, 2013)

MartinD said:


> After November, sure!


What's going on in November?


----------



## MartinD (Jul 29, 2013)

Busy and my other half has a lot of studying going on from now until after November. Really, till January next year but yeah lol.


----------



## MartinD (Jul 29, 2013)

That reminds me - if anyone has any recipe requests, let me know and I'll get one done


----------



## MannDude (Jul 29, 2013)

MartinD said:


> That reminds me - if anyone has any recipe requests, let me know and I'll get one done


Meatloaf, stuffed peppers, your carrot cake you were talking about the other week, and something with chicken.

I get most my recipes from http://thepioneerwoman.com/cooking/category/man_pleasers/ because this woman cooks for her man, and he's not health conscious so the food is hearty and good. Plus she includes photos of each and every step, as basic as it may be, so idiots like me can follow along.


----------



## ChrisM (Jul 29, 2013)

MartinD said:


> That reminds me - if anyone has any recipe requests, let me know and I'll get one done


Can you make something involving Alcohol and Chili?


----------



## MartinD (Jul 29, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Meatloaf, stuffed peppers, your carrot cake you were talking about the other week, and something with chicken.


Meatloaf I could do but I wont simply because it's my mums recipe with my own twist and everyone loves it. Stuffed peppers is easy - depends on what you want them stuffed with 

I'll do a carrot cake one though, that's easy enough!


----------



## MartinD (Jul 29, 2013)

Chris Miller said:


> Can you make something involving Alcohol and Chile?


Do you mean Chile as in the beef dish?


----------



## ChrisM (Jul 29, 2013)

MartinD said:


> Do you mean Chile as in the beef dish?


Yes I do.. I wrote that on my phone so it auto corrected to Chile the country. ha


----------



## jcaleb (Jul 29, 2013)

Would you eat balut? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Balut_(egg)


----------



## MartinD (Jul 29, 2013)

Absolutely not. That's disgusting and just plain awful.


----------



## MannDude (Jul 29, 2013)

You've only got $5 to buy ingredients to make a meal for two. What do you buy and what do you make? Go!


----------



## MartinD (Jul 30, 2013)

MannDude said:


> You've only got $5 to buy ingredients to make a meal for two. What do you buy and what do you make? Go!


Well, I'm going to change that to £5 (given the exchange rate and the cost of things over here compared to the states)

Some clams, some mussels, a shallot , spring onion (scallions you call it), linguine and cream.

1) I'd steam open the clams and mussels together. Once opened, keep the liquor and shell most of them keeping a few for garnish.

2) Cook the pasta in boiling, salted water

3) Add a knob of butter to the liquor from cooking the shellfish, cream, a finely chopped shallot and some chopped parsley then the shell fish (minus the ones still in the shells)

4) Drain the pasta (not completely) and toss it in to the pot with the liquor above.

5) Serve in two bowls, dress the plates with the left over shellfish in the shells and a few finely chopped pieces of spring onion and more parsley.

et viola!


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jul 30, 2013)

Fancy. You should cook for me


----------



## Gallaeaho (Jul 30, 2013)

Do you cook with cheese often?


----------



## MartinD (Jul 31, 2013)

Not often, no. Depends entirely what's being made though.


----------



## Gary (Jul 31, 2013)

When are those bloody trams getting finished?


----------



## MartinD (Jul 31, 2013)

Good point. They're pretty much done already though!


----------



## Gary (Aug 6, 2013)

I was over a few weeks ago for a gig, and it was just roadworks everywhere. Serious pain in the arse.

Still, at least the council haven't done anything stupid like approve an SDL rally mid-Fringe...


----------



## ChrisM (Aug 18, 2013)

Are you a cat or a dog person?


----------



## MartinD (Aug 18, 2013)

Dog, definitely dogs


----------



## kunnu (Aug 18, 2013)

Respectable Martin


----------



## SeriesN (Aug 18, 2013)

kunnu said:


> Respectable Martin


No no no. We are indian! We use

"My Dear Martin"


----------



## jcaleb (Aug 18, 2013)

I can't post long message like 30 words or more. is it bug or just me?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 19, 2013)

jcaleb said:


> I can't post long message like 30 words or more. is it bug or just me?


Which editor?  If it's the full editor you should be fine (or just the WYSIWYG Editor).  I've noticed that when I use the PM system's fast messenger.


----------

